# Cheapest Mobile Phone Internet Data package



## SPC100 (20 Mar 2012)

Hi,

If you just want to get data/internet on your phone, what is the cheapest mobile phone provider to go with (don't mind if it is 30 day contract/24 month contract/ready to go).

I use about 100-200mb per month of data.

I don't care that much about phone calls and texts. I dont use texts much at all. I do make a couple of phone calls on the mobile.

Thanks,

Sean.


----------



## SPC100 (20 Mar 2012)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=164448

In the thread above in January TarfHead said

O2 have a PAYG package for €10 a month for 700MB of data. Calls/SMS are extra, i.e. top up by €20 a month and the first €9.99 goes towards the data plan.


----------



## SPC100 (20 Mar 2012)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=166704

In this thread (for a existing meteor customer)

CiaranT says

1) Buy a 500 MB Meteor data add on for 30 days for 4.99 EUR. 
2) Top up by 30 EUR and get 1 GB of free data per month and other goodies. 
3) Switch to 3 and get unlimited free data for 30 days when you top up by 20 EUR

MB05 says

Meteor 30 day contract. The deal is €15.25 a month and you get 200 any network minutes & texts, 1GB of data and free Meteor calls & texts. You are not tied to any lengthy contract so it's like payg. I think you have to sign up online for that price.




I wonder if the top up by x and you get free internet is a better offer, after the offer expires, I could use the built up credit to buy internet add on each month? If switching to a new network, you might also get some free credit every month when you to up.


----------



## serotoninsid (20 Mar 2012)

You can buy a 30 day data bundle from Tesco Mobile for €6.99 (up to 1GB) - and can be accessed via smartphone OR 3G dongle (they have not restricted this like other providers).


----------



## SPC100 (20 Mar 2012)

Thanks for that! Is the tesco data slower than other data?


----------



## SPC100 (20 Mar 2012)

found CiaranT's excellent best buys...

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=165913


----------



## Lightning (20 Mar 2012)

SPC100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you just want to get data/internet on your phone, what is the cheapest mobile phone provider to go with (don't mind if it is 30 day contract/24 month contract/ready to go).
> 
> ...



Hi Sean, 

The cheapest, by a country mile, is 3 with unlimited free data when you top up by 20 EUR. You also get 20 EUR credit to spend, 3,000 free texts to any network, 3,000 3 to 3 minutes and 3,000 free minutes to any network at the weekend. 

Ciaran


----------



## Lightning (20 Mar 2012)

SPC100 said:


> Thanks for that! Is the tesco data slower than other data?



Yes, data from Tesco is speed restricted.


----------



## SPC100 (22 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Ciaran, and thank you for the work on keeping those two key posts up to date. I didnt see them at the top of forum, so I was surprised when I found them! Their is a bit of work in keeping them updated, so thank you again for continuing to do that.

BTW, it seems Tesco's theoretical maximum speed limit is increased to 2mbps.

If you were not using your 20 euro credit each month, can you use all that Three credit which could be building up for anything else other than buying phone calls and data? e.g. can you buy a phone with it? or anything else, to get the money back out of three.


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Mar 2012)

CiaranT said:


> The cheapest, by a country mile, is 3 with unlimited free data when you top up by 20 EUR.


Please correct me if i'm wrong - but is the tesco product not more suitable to the OP - i.e. €6.99 per 30 days for data? (if we're working on an interest on data only - and the best bang for his €).

I guess if his usage was to exceed the data limit, then it's unsuitable - depends on his purpose in this regard.  Also, I'm getting the impression from a few of the other posts that tesco mobile data is inferior...is that really the case?


----------



## SPC100 (1 May 2012)

FYI - This was the best solution I found from a cost point of view (mostly due to the new customer reward)

Meteor have a new customer reward of 240 euro. They give 20 euro each month, if you top up by 20 euro. I understand you can skip months and they will still reward you with credit after you top up.

They have 5 euro 500mb 30 days.

They also have a new deal where you get 250mb if you top up by 20 euro (you have to opt in before top up though)

-month1 pay 20 euro
 1 month free internet (+free meteor calls+texts) 
 40 euros credit on your account.
-month 2 to month 9 use existing credit for 5 euro internet (5 x 8 = 40)
-month 10 pay 20 euro
 1 month free internet (+free meteor calls+texts) 
 40 euros credit on your account.
-month 11-18 use existing credit for 5 euro internet (5 x 8 = 40)

for new customers that is 18 months internet access for 40 euro, or 2.20 per month!


Gotchas
- the free internet month is only 250mb
- You have to be a new customer, and you have to opt in before your top up
- You have to be careful when day 30 arrives, they will silently charge you at the daily rate - so install a meter and time on your smart phone, or use your diary carefully.
- You have to be careful not to go over your 250/500mb as they will charge at excess rates (I am not sure if you can just buy another addon at this stage, or if you have to wait for the 30 days to expire)


----------



## SPC100 (1 May 2012)

Solution above = ~2.20 euros per month.

three
-month 1 pay 20 euro
 free internet (15gb!) and free other stuff
-Month 2-5 buy 5 euro 500MB add on
20 euro for 5 months
= 4 euro per month

Tesco
-each month 7 euro for 1gb data 
= 7 euro a month.


----------



## SPC100 (1 May 2012)

Note, If you wanted more than a couple of hundred mb per month, you might reach a different conclusion...


----------



## celtiworrier (17 Apr 2013)

Think I will stick with Tesco 6.99 per 700 MB. I went to the Three store today and asked what sort of plans they had for mobile data. The only answer I got was 20€ pm. Typical of the experience in shops here in Ireland, non helpful staff wth no say or interest in how their workplace operates. Comreg staff are similar, no regulation on broadband or mobile data in Ireland so companies can do what they like.


----------



## olektrolek (17 Apr 2013)

Also consider mifi bundles.
I used to use three mifi set, 30 gb at the price of 25?

Is handy because you can use it with laptop, or shar with others at emergency.
You need to have wifi available at your mobile.

I was using this with ipad for more than year. Worked well.


----------

